# خطوات برنامج حساب الكميات (Earth Work)



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أقدم لكم اليوم أصدقائي الكرام الخطوات المتبعة لحساب الكميات ببرنامج Earth Work آملا من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع وأرجو الدعاء لي ولأصدقاءنا في الملتقى ودمتم سالمين*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عزت محروس (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

والله كنت أبحث عن شرح هذا البرنامج منذ عامين . وإسمح لي أن أقدم لك شكري وتقديري لك .وأحسبك على خير ولا أزكيك على الله . وأدعو الله لك بالتقدم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا وغفر لنا ولكم وجزاكم الله كل خير وانتظروا كل جديد مني إن شاء الله ودمتم سالمين


----------



## mostafammy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررر اخى الفاضل


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## رضا المرسى على (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــور


----------



## buraida (25 يونيو 2012)

thank you


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (12 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يزيدك من فضلة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## المهندس999999 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لك بالغ الشكر


----------



## Al Mohager (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hassan turky (26 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
بارك اللله فيك


----------



## eng_es84 (3 مايو 2017)

تسلم شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (15 أغسطس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ظفرنواز (5 سبتمبر 2017)

thanks 
brother ...


----------

